# Anybody have one?



## Shiny Head (Dec 27, 2004)

Just wondering if any of you guys have a Ruger M77 Mark II Compact? My wife bought me one Christmas and would like to know if anyone has anything good or bad to say about them. Thanks in advance. This is the link to the one I got.

http://www.ruger-firearms.com/Firearms/FAProdView?model=7900&return=Y


----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2004)

You asked so I will tell you..........that is the only rifle I have ever had that would not hit the side of a barn at 100 yards.  I thought it was the perfect compact rifle when I bought it.  But I could not shoot it.  That is the gun that turned me against Ruger Rifles for life.  I like theri 22's and shotguns but I do not like their rifles.  Maybe I just had a lemon?


----------



## Shiny Head (Dec 27, 2004)

Thanks for the replies. Hopefully Randy just got a lemon... I will let you guys know.


----------



## Hunterrs (Dec 27, 2004)

Brang it to de house and we will find out!!!!!


----------



## WishboneW (Dec 27, 2004)

I have one in .308.  I use Hornady light magnum in 165 grain.  Nothing I have shot has gone over 25 yards.  I have yet to shoot over 20 yards with it either. I hunt in areas that you cannot see over 30 yards.  That's why I bought the gun, that and to let my nephew borrow it for the Alabama season, as it is stainless and will take the use of a teenager.


----------



## Buzz (Dec 27, 2004)

I bet the muzzle blast is impressive with that .308 shooting light magnums.   

Shiny Head, Sounds like it's almost time for a trip to the gun club.


----------



## WishboneW (Dec 27, 2004)

Muzzle blast will make your ears ring and you certainly can feel it, but when you are on the ground and the deer is 20 yards or less, you don't hear or feel it...right away.Handles real well in the thick stuff.

Still, it is not as bad as the 300 Weatherby one of my hunting companions shoots.  I have to get out from under the shelter when he is sighting it in.


----------



## sniper13 (Dec 27, 2004)

Ask Eric Harris about the one in 7-08 I sold him. He didn't believe it would shoot 1" & less ups with hand loads. He later posted that he was very surprised shooting it and that I was right.
  Never should have let that little gun get away from me.
It was a shooter.


----------



## Shiny Head (Dec 28, 2004)

Now I am anxious to get a scope on it and get out and see what it does.


----------



## gordylew (Dec 30, 2004)

I have 2 . one in 260 in blue that shoots one  ragged hole  3 shoot groups at 100 yards.  and a  stainless 7mm08 that I,ve shot Hornady L.M.  they're accurate but I,ve never tried to see how accurate it was  because after bore sighting it . the first rond was in the 1.5" high dead on. and after that every other round I,ve shot  has resulted in dead deer.  I,m going to take it out after season and see what it will do.


----------



## thomasr (Jan 1, 2005)

*Yep...sure do*

Howdy folks…long time lurker that finally got around to signing up.  Anyway, I bought a MK-II compact in 30.06 for elk when I was out in Colorado.  I figured I was gonna do a lot more tote’n than shooting so I wanted something light.  Initially, like some of the others, I thought accuracy was going to be a problem. After trying about 6-8 different brands/bullets (Remington CLs were all over the paper!!) I was getting real concerned.  Turned out it was just kind of picky on the round it liked.  I finally figured out it liked Federal Premiums in 165 gr…night and day difference over everything else. I sighted it in at 200 yards and was getting 2-2.5 groups…and it was always windy.  I didn’t think that was bad with that little whippy barrel.  Only real down side to it was with those Federals at 3085 (?) fps and the rifle not weighing more than a good pocket knife, it kinda killed at both ends.  Man that sucker could kick!  Now that I’ve moved to GA and spend most of my spare time in pursuit of whitetails I’ve switched to the Federal 150 gr. variant.  Shoots those well (MOA…maybe a little more) and whatever goes down stays down, and doesn’t seem near as punishing to the shooter.  And it’s a pleasure to tote!  Good luck with the new Ruger...just be patient during the sight in…remember, some rifles can be a little finicky.  Ya’ll have a good one.
                                                    REX


P.S.  Oh yeah..and the muzzle blast!!!  It shoots fire out the end of the barrel for like 10 feet!!!  Kinda purty in low light......


----------



## NATHAN BRADLEY (Jan 6, 2005)

I Bought My Son One In 243 Had A Trigger Job Done To Set It At 2 Pounds.it Shoots Perfect.1.5 Inch Group At 100 Yards.he Took An 8 Point Crossing A Bean Field At 2oo Yards.been Shooting Federal Premium 100 Grain Pointed Soft Points.topped It With A Leupold 4-12-40.I FEll Like It Is The Perfect Youth Gun For A Kid.he Wont Outgrow It.


----------

